
100 Useful Web Tools for Writers - greyman
http://www.collegedegrees.com/blog/2008/06/11/100-useful-web-tools-for-writers/
======
witten
101\. Luminotes: A personal wiki notebook for organizing your notes and ideas.

<http://luminotes.com/>

(Probably best filed under the "Getting Organized" heading.)

